# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  huawei mobile wifi e5575S-210

## fakirgsm

المرجو من الاخوان كود الشفرت 
huawei mobile wifi e5575S-210
IMEI  866887021799914

----------

